# Big trees



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2018)

Back when men were men and trees were skeered- 1960

DAY 1



 

Day 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 27, 2018)

Very cool old photos!!! 

How old are your kids in those photos?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Very cool old photos!!!
> 
> How old are your kids in those photos?


Grrrrr, i was 10. Campground I was 12. 14 in next one way up Yaak river in 1964.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## CWS (Jul 27, 2018)

@Mike1950 The way you look sitting on that stump, you couldn't be much taller than @Tony now!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 27, 2018)

Awesome photos Mike.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Awesome photos Mike.


getting ready for a family reunion so i am going thru photos.. trip thru time....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 27, 2018)

Very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 27, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Grrrrr, i was 10. Campground I was 12. 14 in next one way up Yaak river in 1964.
> 
> View attachment 150809


I'll be darn, your not as old as dirt! What a surprise!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Jul 29, 2018)

Great pictures Mike.
I got to work in the redwoods in N. California and S. Oregon when I was way younger and absolutely loved it.
The cooler temps in the summer and no snow in the winter made for some great working conditions compared to what I was used to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## burlyfigured (Jul 29, 2018)

Great photo Mike! What kind of tree is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 29, 2018)

burlyfigured said:


> Great photo Mike! What kind of tree is it?


Sequoia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## burlyfigured (Jul 29, 2018)

I definitely need to make a trip to the Northwest.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 29, 2018)

Definitely does the heart good. Yosemite about 2 weeks ago. Great pics Mike

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 29, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Definitely does the heart good. Yosemite about 2 weeks ago. Great pics Mike
> 
> View attachment 150921



Who is in that picture? My brother was at that tree 2 weeks ago, between July 11th and the 16th. He spent 3 or 4 days in that park, then hit another.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 29, 2018)

Mark,
Taken June 30. So my about two weeks means more like a month. Glad he was there before they had to close it because of the fire


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 29, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Mark,
> Taken June 30. So my about two weeks means more like a month. Glad he was there before they had to close it because of the fire



Parts were closed when he was there. Have not seen him yet to get the low down. Was in Colorado last week to see the grandson. Found what I thought was a monster for 'Russian olive'...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 29, 2018)

Now that is a big RO!


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 30, 2018)

Awesome old pics Mike


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2018)

1962 or 3. My mother was not all that pleased of this staged photo. Dan was a motorcycle cop. A lifetime ago.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

